# [App][2.1+]File Tools v3.1



## cybersa (Sep 19, 2012)

*File Tools V 3.1*

1.File Finder
2.Duplicate Filefinder
3.Batch File Renamer

File Tools is a collection for Tools to preform some useful actions on files.
Now it contains File Renamer,File Finder and Duplicate Finder.In future,i will add more tools based on your suggestions.
*File Tools Features:*
1.Collections of Useful Tools
2.Completely Ad-Free
3.Easy to Navigate
*File Renamer:*
Do you want to rename 1000 files or more than of that.Then really you need this tool.You can rename 1000 files by adding Date,Number,Custom Text etc at your desire position easily by this tool.
*Features:*
1.Custom Text
2.Numbering
3.Date
4.Find & Replace
5.Remove Char
*File Finder*:
Don't know where your files are placed or saved on your Memory Card and want to Search for your desire file easily.Then use this tool.You can easily locate your desire file by choosing a Filters like File Extensions,File Size etc..
*Features:*
1.Match Case.
2.Search on desire folders.
3.Filtering
Size limit.
Extension.
*Duplicate Finder:*
Do you have more files in your Memory Card and also having lot of Duplicate files(Same files found in different folders).Then you can easily search for it and able to delete it.By using this tool you can save more memory.
*Features:*
1.Byte by Byte Search.
2.Easy to delete.
3.Faster search.
Report at: [email protected]

Market link: http://bitly.com/JIt2fW
Website:http://www.cybapps.com/view.php?id=8


----------

